# cardio or no?



## ironhardempress (May 4, 2016)

I have a terrible time gaining weight, and yes, I track my macros/cals. I am 5'10" and weigh 142 now (female). I've been seriously lifting for around 8 months, prior I was a Crossfitter for 3 years and prior to that i was a distance runner for 20 years. I have been doing NO cardio at all, but wonder if I should be for heart-health? I was thinking 2-3 times a week, maybe running a couple miles? I want to compete in Figure next year so need to build a lot more mass and am worried cardio will burn it all off. Trying to eat 2100 cals/day and working up to 2500-2600 in a few weeks if I can do it (i really am not fond of eating). I did manage to gain up to 149 on a cycle of Primo but lost it all when I went on vacation for 3 weeks     So, cardio or not yet?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2016)

IME cardio "works" (to help stay lean, general heart health) when you're either doing HIIT or you're doing LISS. Neither is catabolic (HIIT because you'll not be capable of keeping the pace long enough; LISS because of the lower intensity) and either can be incorporated 2-3x per week without interfering with lean mass gain.


----------



## ironhardempress (May 4, 2016)

thanks for the help. I really wanted to do SOMETHING. I didn't feel like I had lost a LOT of cardiovascular aerobic capacity but it certainly has diminished somewhat.


----------



## saltylifter (May 4, 2016)

Yes yes and yes to cardio. It's healthy for you.
I'm a bodybuilder and do cardio 15 to 20 min a day. Thought like u for a long time. 
It will help u eat more. At least I've noticed it do that for me


----------



## bigdog (May 4, 2016)

I do 20 -30 minutes a day too. sure helps my appetite too. I say go for it!


----------



## snake (May 4, 2016)

Yes to the cardio. Do what you can until it starts to effect your workouts and then back it off a notch.


----------



## Lilo (May 4, 2016)

Mmm... Don't know how many times a week you're training. Sounds like you have a pretty active life too. I'm your height and at 2100 cals a day, I lose weight without the added cardio. Just sayin.

Getting your HR up doesn't necessarily mean hopping on a treadmill. Doing a circuit style workout once in a while or going into the higher rep range can be good too.


----------



## ironhardempress (May 4, 2016)

well, I'm trying valiantly to get more calories in, so anyting to help my appetite will be GREAT! before I lift or after? Or should I do two-a-days and do cardio in the a.m.? I lift in the afternoon, 6 days a week, push/pull split with a day for legs/glutes only


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2016)

You have to experiment and see what you like and can handle.I say yes to cardio


----------



## Seeker (May 4, 2016)

Well based on your explanation of what you're looking to accomplish I would suggest you look into more anaerobic activity ( higher intensity training, weight training, circuit training ) instead of your typical Cardio aerobic style activities ( jogging, running, eliptic, teadmill)   anaerobic activities will favor more muscle building while still burning fat, being that your diet is correct. Aerobic activities will help you burn fat but you won't get the same increase in muscle building hormones as anaerobic activity. In fact if done for too long you'll run the risk of melting away muscle mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2016)

Just no.....


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2016)

I think cardio can help you gain weight if you do it right.

For example if i were to do a half hour of cardio one day then eat a lot for the next few days I will gain weight.

If I do cardio one day then moderate the food intake then I will lose weight type of deal.

I'm no expert on the science behind it but like the Bro said, experiment with it and make it work for you.

Cardio <----thumbs up


----------



## ToolSteel (May 4, 2016)

I get my cardio from wrapping my knees


----------



## saltylifter (May 4, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> well, I'm trying valiantly to get more calories in, so anyting to help my appetite will be GREAT! before I lift or after? Or should I do two-a-days and do cardio in the a.m.? I lift in the afternoon, 6 days a week, push/pull split with a day for legs/glutes only



yes do cardio in the A.M by doing this it will attack your fat to use for energy then boost your appetite through out the day, so this way you will get leaner loosing that unwanted fat and add size in muscles.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 5, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I get my cardio from wrapping my knees



He meant to say from being on his knees


----------



## ironhardempress (May 5, 2016)

I'm going to give it a whirl for a bit....just a 2-3 days a week for 20 mins or so. I am also trying to increase my appetite (did I mention I'm not a big fan of eating?) so I can get up to my caloric goal to gain mass (i am trying to get to ~2700/day incrementally. At 2100 now and struggling. I have eaten clean for many many years)


----------



## ironhardempress (May 5, 2016)

just went out for a 2 mile run. My wind was good but my stamina not so much! How i used to run 10-15 miles at  whack I will never know...LOL! Not that i want to do that again!


----------

